# virtualbox update to new errors:



## gianD748 (Aug 24, 2010)

dear all, 

I promise that if I'll win this "personal war" with virtualbox and my pc I'll post a summary of all the steps necessary for that installation.

I come back to the problem: install virtualbox.

following several suggestions on that subject I have done succesfully the following steps:

0) install virtualbox-ose-kmod:
`#  portsclean -C
# portsnap fetch update
# cd  /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose-kmod && make`

1) update and reinstall qt4-linguist:
`#  portsclean -C
# portsnap fetch update
# pkg_add -r qt4-linguist`

2) reinstall auto moc (Meta-Object Compiler):
`#  cd /usr/ports/devel/automoc4
# make deinstall clean
# make install clean`

3) reinstall py-setuptools:
`#  portsclean -C
# portsnap fetch update
# portmanager /devel/py-setuptools`

4) reinstall /graphics/png:
`#  portsclean -C
# portsnap fetch update
# portmaster -r png-`

up to point 4, all went fine!

5) 
`#  cd  /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose
# make install clean`

but  at the 5th step  the installation stops with an arror that I'm not able to understand.

Please, someone have some ideas?

many thanks


----------



## SirDice (Aug 24, 2010)

Fetching and updating the ports tree while you're building a big project is just asking for trouble.


----------



## gianD748 (Aug 24, 2010)

*RE to SirDice*

...I didn't know.... sorry

anyway all the steps highlighted in my post are originated by this procedure:

step 0 -> cd virtualbox-ose -> make install clean

I check the errors that stopped the programm, I searched the solution in the net and this forum and therefore:

step 1-> cd virtualbox-ose -> make install clean

and so on..... 

the problem is that now I do not understand whick package makes problem after step 5.

have you any idea?

many thanks


----------



## SirDice (Aug 24, 2010)

```
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.2.8_OSE/out/freebsd.x86/release/obj/VirtualBox/qtmoc/VBoxMediaManagerDlg.moc:13:2: error: #error [b]"This file was generated using the moc from 4.6.3. It"[/b]
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.2.8_OSE/out/freebsd.x86/release/obj/VirtualBox/qtmoc/VBoxMediaManagerDlg.moc:14:2: error: #error [b]"cannot be used with the include files from this version of Qt."[/b]
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-3.2.8_OSE/out/freebsd.x86/release/obj/VirtualBox/qtmoc/VBoxMediaManagerDlg.moc:15:2: error: #error [b]"(The moc has changed too much.)"[/b]
```


----------



## gianD748 (Aug 24, 2010)

*RE. to Sir Dice*

...."This file was generated using the moc from 4.6.3. It cannot be used with the include files from this version of Qt. The moc has changed too much."

I have noticed it but .... 

I'm very sorry, I know that I'm stupid, but what it means? 

I have to 

1) deinstall moc

2) I had not to update the moc (but previous error messages from virtualbox make install suggested to me to do that

3) ... or what ??

thanks


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 24, 2010)

deinstall old version, install new version


----------



## gianD748 (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re. to SirDice. VirtualBox installing failed again*

Hi SirDice,

I have re-installed the OS. Therefore I have re-done the same procedure as before for installing Virtualbox without the "portsnap fetch update" command as you suggested.

I have upgraded Qt4-moc

and re-done the instructions at link : http://wiki.freebsd.org/VirtualBox

but the installation failed again 

The only two error that I founded were:

1) 
	
	



```
Box/src/settings/vm/VBoxVMSettingsDisplay.cpp:59: error: 'class QDesktopWidget' has no member named 'screenCount'
```

2) 
	
	



```
86/release/obj/VirtualBox/src/settings/vm/VBoxVMSettingsDisplay.o] Error 1
The failing command:
@c++ -c -O2 -g -pipe -Wall -Wextra -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-trigraphs -fdiagnostics-show-option -frtti -fno-exceptions -Wno-non-
virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -fshort-wchar -fno-strict-aliasing -fvisibility=hidden -DVBOX_HAVE_VISIBILITY_HIDDEN -DRT_USE_VISIBILITY_DEFAULT -
fvisibility-inlines-hidden -m32
```
... as you can expect I do not understand the both... sigh.

The full report is in the attached file.

Please could you (or any other that knows the problem) help me with some suggestion?

thank you very much again!!!

gian


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 24, 2010)

From scratch:

Install the OS and source, but don't install any packages or ports.  (The ones on the install disk are outdated very quickly.)
Don't mess with /etc/make.conf.
Update the ports tree with portsnap fetch extract.
Install the virtualbox port.

From where you are:

You need to update the applications that have been installed from ports to their latest versions, including the QT stuff.  portmaster(8) or portupgrade(1) are commonly used for that.

After your installed applications are updated, you will be able to install virtualbox.


----------

